# Best food for feeding piranhas?



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

What is the best food to feed piranhas to fatten them up and make them grow quickly?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My piranhas diet consist of Krill, squid, beefheart, chicken heart and frozen or live mice. You got to mix it up a little.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

E-mail the nationa lzoo in washington d.c. (the amazonian exhibit) they have piranhas and they feed them a gel mixture i used to know what it was but they feed it to all the fish there and they have soem nice fish fish and some huge red bellies.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i feed mine beefheart dipped in a vitamin solution 
and occasionaly i feed them feeders stuffed with 
a multi-vitamin supplement to maxamise growth


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

beefheart has the most protien, I would say thats the best for growth, but shrimp Is great for color


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Mix their diet up, don't stick with one food. Beefheart is top of the line for protein.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> Mix their diet up, don't stick with one food. Beefheart is top of the line for protein.











very nice ... variety is most definatly the spice of life


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

mine didnt care for beefheart, I feed (in order of their preference) smelt, shrimp, nightcrawler, steak, chicken, pork, and ocassional turkey inards from thanksgiving


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"mine didnt care for beefheart, I feed (in order of their preference) smelt, shrimp, nightcrawler, steak, chicken, pork, and ocassional turkey inards from thanksgiving"

Do they read menus to?







Sorry couldn't resist.







Hey if you know what your p's like to eat, feed it.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"very nice ... variety is most definatly the spice of life "

Yes it is SnowCichlid :laughlong:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

MIne feeds on Chiclid Pellets =)
gave him a guppy once and he took it =)


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

why would you feed your p's pellets the bet thing about them is to see them tear into stuff..........
try chicken liver mine like that my rhoms dont eat unless its live


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Er.... i only have 1.
But he just loves Pellets. i also gave him a shrimp last night. he inhaled it LOL!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think its healthy for piranhas to eat one food.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

best food for fish are other fishes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They're a good food source, but don't provide all nutrients piranha's need.
The key is diversity!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Take a look at the feeding tutorial.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i feed mine mainly whitebait (fish) as this is what they naturally eat fish ,also feed them pellets and the odd treat of prime beef steak not much more and never feed feeders as its illegal here and too risky for the fish not me


----------

